# OS3.0 dans l'ipod Touch?



## PascalBS38 (19 Mars 2009)

Voila,
Est-ce que l'iPod Touch a le dernier OS de l'iPhone (3.0)?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai compris, les possesseurs de iPhone peuvent le télécharger gratuitement, ceux de iTouch doivent le payer (une dizaine de USD).


----------



## iShin (19 Mars 2009)

Tout est là...


----------



## miaou (19 Mars 2009)

oui mais  il n'est pas encore sorti ,  ce n'est prévu  que pour cet été....


----------



## PascalBS38 (19 Mars 2009)

Donjc si je comprends bien i lvaut mieux attendre un peu pour acheter un iPod Touch, sinon je devrai payer pour avoir l'upgrade en OS3.0 cet ete....


----------



## iShin (19 Mars 2009)

Oui, si tu peux attendre jusque là.


----------



## PascalBS38 (19 Mars 2009)

OK merci bcp
Je vais attendre


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mars 2009)

10 euros


----------



## iShin (19 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> 10 euros



C'est la crise ! Surtout quand tu lâches plus de 200 roros !


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mars 2009)

Autant acheter son Touch maintenant, en profiter puis payer l'OS 3.0 quand il sera là, et quand il se stabilisera, c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

J'ajouterais juste:

http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/7874/


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2009)

Moi, je pense qu'il devrait attendre jusqu'à l'OS 4 dispo en 2011. On ne sait jamais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> 10 euros


Oui hein.

Attendre une nouvelle version de Mac OS X pour acheter un Mac, ça a du sens vu le prix de Mac OS X (129 euros). Mais attendre une nouvelle version d'iPhone OS pour acheter un iPod Touch, non.


----------



## Bennn (19 Mars 2009)

si on attend toujours la prochaine version on risque de se retrouver avec rien et de toute façon la différence entre les 2 OS n'est pas phénoménale, on peut très bien vivre avec OS 2.0 ^^


----------



## miaou (20 Mars 2009)

Bennn a dit:


> la différence entre les 2 OS n'est pas phénoménale, on peut très bien vivre avec OS 2.0 ^^


chaqun son point de vue mais là je ne suis pas d accord, je pense qu'au contraire elle est énorme. bien sur qu'on peux très bien vivre avec l'ancienne mais ce serait dommage. surtout pour 10...


----------



## iShin (20 Mars 2009)

Vu la dépêche qui vient de tomber ce matin, ça ne va pas aider notre ami à se décider...


----------



## arturus (21 Mars 2009)

quelle dépéche ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

arturus a dit:


> quelle dépéche ???



je cherche aussi


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mars 2009)

Celle qui parlait des probables nouveaux Touch et iPhone


----------

